# [Solved] Problemi di ping con ADSL

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Avrei proprio bisogno di un aiuto. Attualmente sto avendo dei problemi con la connessione ADSL. Ora è diventata quasi inutilizzabile. Ho dato un ping su www.google.it ed ho notato che l'RTT medio è quasi di 2000ms! Allora ho disconnesso il tutto ed ho provato sul mio portatile sul quale ho installata una copia di Windows. Ho quindi connesso l'ADSL ed è tutto normale. Secondo voi cosa può esserci che non va? Ho provato a controllare la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net, ma mi pare sempre tutto come prima, allora ho provato con pppoe-start. Lui si connette, ma poi ha quei ping interminabili. Avete qualche idea?

Grazie mille.Last edited by Luc484 on Wed Jan 24, 2007 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noice

```
ping -c2 64.233.187.99
```

prova a vedere se anche cosi il tempo di risposta è grande..

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a pingare i dns. non direttamente google. oppure se pinghi google usa l'indirizzo ip.

se pingando l'indirizzo ip hai ping bassi è un problema di resolv dei nomi.

----------

## Luc484

 *noice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ping -c2 64.233.187.99
> ```
> ...

 

Il tempo è lo stesso.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> prova a pingare i dns. non direttamente google. oppure se pinghi google usa l'indirizzo ip. 
> 
> se pingando l'indirizzo ip hai ping bassi è un problema di resolv dei nomi.

 

Si, ho provato a pingare google direttamente dall'IP ma non c'è nulla da fare. Sempre lo stesso tempo ci impiega più o meno.

Non c'è proprio nulla da fare. Continua ad essere sempre lo stesso. Con Windows tutto ok, con Linux va a tempi assurdi. Non capisco, può essere un problema di routing o roba del genere? Mi pare che qualche problema abbia cominciato ad esserci da quando ho cambiato il modem ADSL per connettermi alla 20Mbit. O forse c'è qualche problema con il fatto del nuovo baselayout magari? Col fatto che sto usando sia net.ppp0 che pppoe-start?

Grazie mille dell'aiuto a tutti.Last edited by Luc484 on Wed Jan 24, 2007 8:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

cosa ti ritorna il comando 

```
route
```

?

----------

## Luc484

Beh, ragazzi, non so che dire. Mi sono reso conto di avere installata una versione test di baselayout. Mi sa che era per quello che ultimamente avevo problemi. Ora ho sistemato rimascherando baselayout, ho fatto il downgrade e sembra ok. Non solo, ma per qualche motivo inesplicabile ho risolto anche un altro problema. Da un paio di giorni non riuscivo più ad accedere né ad ICQ né ad msn, da nessuna postazione, neanche da altre connessioni. Da windows lo stesso, non accedeva. Ho provato fino ad ora, adesso, appena fatto il downgrade, è entrato subito.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non credo che sia lì il problema. non riuscire ad accedere ad icq perchè su gentoo hai un baselayout in testing (a meno che tu non utilizzi linux come server e da lì fai il routing) è un po' come dire oggi ho comprato il cellulare nuovo e la televisione non si vedeva più  bene. l'ho rivenduto e tutto si è risolto. oggi la tv va da dio.

----------

## Luc484

Difatti non ho la minima idea del perché facesse così, ecco perché ho detto inesplicabile. Eppure con questo pc non mi riuscivo a connettere, e non ci riuscivo neanche dai pc del mio dipartimento (con il mio account). Questo da 2 giorni, ossia da quando ho problemi grossi di connessione, ora, appena avviato con il nuovo baselayout funziona tutto. Non ho la minima idea, ma mi pare una coincidenza troppo grossa. Un minuti prima nulla da 2 giorni, un minuto dopo connessione istantanea. Comunque poco male, ora si connette per fortuna. Spero che tutto continui a funzionare e che il problema fosse proprio quello.

Grazie mille.Last edited by Luc484 on Wed Jan 24, 2007 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non credo che sia lì il problema. non riuscire ad accedere ad icq perchè su gentoo hai un baselayout in testing (a meno che tu non utilizzi linux come server e da lì fai il routing) è un po' come dire oggi ho comprato il cellulare nuovo e la televisione non si vedeva più  bene. l'ho rivenduto e tutto si è risolto. oggi la tv va da dio.

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Non ho la minima idea, ma mi pare una coincidenza troppo grossa.

 

Anche supponendo che il baselayout possa entrarci qualcosa (cosa molto, molto difficile... a meno che non fosse l'intera rete a non funzionare) ti faccio notare che:

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> ...Da windows lo stesso, non accedeva...

 

Ora, per restare nell'esempio di Ic3M4n significa che ne tu né un tuo amico nel paese vicino riuscivate a vedere la Tv  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luc484

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   Non ho la minima idea, ma mi pare una coincidenza troppo grossa. 
> 
> Anche supponendo che il baselayout possa entrarci qualcosa (cosa molto, molto difficile... a meno che non fosse l'intera rete a non funzionare) ti faccio notare che:
> 
>  *Luc484 wrote:*   ...Da windows lo stesso, non accedeva... 
> ...

 

In realtà l'esempio non è corretto, ma tutto sommato purtroppo non potrò mai soddisfare la mia curiosità quindi non so se sia utile. Il fatto è che il pc si collegava ad Internet, ma andava a velocità assurde, per via di ping elevatissimi e perdite di pacchetti. Kopete rimaneva sempre acceso, e tentava continuamente la connessione. Tra l'altro non solo msn, ma anche a 2 (e dico 2) account ICQ e l'account a jabber (che comunque non funziona quasi mai). Kopete tentava continuamente la connessione, ma nulla, non dava nemmeno errori però. Da altri pc, tipo quello del mio dipartimento ad esempio, non ci riuscivo. Ho come dicevo anche provato un altro pc con windows, ma nulla, però il pc con windows accedeva tramite NAT realizzato da Gentoo. Appena sistemate baselayout, tutto ok, ICQ compresi. Anche ora funzionano alla perfezione. L'esempio quindi non è molto azzeccato, dato che le TV sono indipendenti, qui stiamo parlando degli stessi account a cui stava tentando di accedere continuamente kopete. Non so se questo possa aver creato problemi. Però ripeto, anche secondo me è assurdo che baselayout sia collegato a questo, eppure mi pare più improbabile che non lo sia come vedete. Tutto qui. Pagherei pur di sapere come mai non funzionassero neanche da altri sistemi. Avrei detto un problema del server, ma appunto strano che per 2 giorni nulla e poi, improvvisamente tutto funzionasse.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... se stavi utilizzando la macchina con su gentoo come gateway è normale che non funzionasse. difatti l'avevo scritto nel messaggio.   :Wink: 

in ogni caso lo so che l'esempio che ho riportato non centra nulla. era solo per affermare che due macchine distinte dietro ad un gateway che accedono ad internet non hanno alcuna correlazione. il panorama che hai descritto tu nell'ultimo post è sensibilmente differente.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luc484

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... se stavi utilizzando la macchina con su gentoo come gateway è normale che non funzionasse. difatti l'avevo scritto nel messaggio.   

 

Si, la macchina Windows usava Gentoo come gateway, quella era prevedibile. Ma le altre non c'entravano nulla come dicevo, erano del mio dipartimento. Boh...

----------

